# Lost Paddle 6/7/06



## raminsc (Jun 10, 2006)

Lost a paddle on Ten Mile Creek below Officer's Gulch. Probably in the lake but may be snagged somewhere. Beer of choice if found. Has the name Grady Shacklette written on it with an outdated phone number.

[email protected]
970 389-6529


----------

